# Not sure what these are called....



## trojan-rabbit

You know those fast, twirly little bits in Liszts's Second Hungarian Rhapsody? Do you have any tips for playing those, and do you know what they are called?

Thanks


----------



## Yagan Kiely

lol
.......


----------



## Mr. Terrible

I think you just named them! (grin)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

glitch.....


----------

